# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja Oulun seudun paikallisliikenteestä 2007

## paltsu

Tänne saa aloittaa havaintoja Oulun seudun paikallisliikenteestä.

Itse huomasin eilen 12.10. viiden aikaan lähtevän Oulun linja-autoasemalta linjalle 61 Muhokselle Koskilinjojen Lahti 400 korinen paikallisbussi. Sitten seuraava lähtö 18:00 lähtikin jo taas normaaliin tapaan Lahti Flyer korisella autolla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

A.Mörö ajoi aikoinaan ainakin ajoittain linjaa 66 Oulu - Hailuoto autolla, jonka kylkinumero oli 66.  Koskilinjat näyttäisi muuttaneen tapoja, koska ainakin tänään klo 13.00 Oulusta lähti Mörö/Makkonen-värinen 66-kylkinumeroinen bussi linjalle 61 tai 62.  Sivulla ei näkynyt linjatietoja ja edestä en nähnyt, kun olin linjan 5 autossa, joka oli pysähtynyt Toripakan(pohjoiseen) pysäkillä.  Onko tietoa, missä Mörön auto 66 tavallisesti kulkee?

----------


## kaakkuri

Mää näin eilen kolme bussia Oulussa. Se on vissiin havainto.

Kaikki oli koeajokilvissä olevia sinivalkoisia Volvoja, keulimmaisessa teliautossa (oisko ollu 8700-malli?) luki pistematriisilinjakilvessä "ikke i rutte", keskimmäisessä lyhyennäköisessä kaksiakselisessa "VOLVO 8700" ja viimeisessä samaten lyhyennäköisessä kaksiakselisessa ei mitään.

Oisko sinne tulossa ensimmäinen teliauto hommiin? Oispa makiaa, ihan suuren kaupungin otetta.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Kaikki oli koeajokilvissä olevia sinivalkoisia Volvoja, keulimmaisessa teliautossa (oisko ollu 8700-malli?) luki pistematriisilinjakilvessä "ikke i rutte" ...


Olisiko kenties Tromsbussille menossa olleet uutukaiset poikenneet tauolle tervaporvarien kaupunkiin? :-)

----------


## Kumikamelikuski

Odottelin kesällä #1 bussia Torikadun pysäkillä, on hienot näyttötaulutkin josta selviää monenko minuutin päästä bussi tulee. Hienoa! Yksi minuutti jäljellä, joten päätän ottaa muutaman askeleen Heinäpäätä kohti, että osun paremmin oven kohdalle. Puff!! Ja siinä se %#&% bussi meni. Eli odotapa siinä taas puoli tuntia seuraavaa bussia. 

Eihän se ole ihme, jos ihmiset eivät joukkoliikennettä suosi tilapäisenä matkustusvaihtoehtona. Toinen asia on sitten, ettei miltään pysäkiltä taida löytyä seinän kokoista reittikarttaa puhumattakaan, että pysäkeissä sanottaisiin mitkä bussit niillä pysähtyy. 

Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä tarvitse kaksi tietoa, reitin ja aikataulun, muulla ei ole niin paljoa väliä. On tietysti hienoa olla upeat ja viihtyisät bussit, mutta hyödyttömiä ovat, jos kyydin tarvitsija joutuu suorittamaan työlään tutkimuksen joka kerta, ennen kuin voi edes harkita bussikyytiä.

Taytyy taas todeta, että kylämuotoon rakennetuissa kaupungeissa (tai siis isoissa kuntakeskuksissa kuten Oulu) ei vanhanaikainen bussiliikenne tule koskaan toimimaan. Citybussi saattaa onnistua, jos ne vielä kiepsauttaa isojen ostarien edestä ja sukkuloivat suoraan esim. Kaakkurin ja keskustan väliä moottoritietä.

Lentokenttäliikenteeseen ois hyvä saada kans minibussi, jolla ois ainakin kentältä tullessa mahdollisuus vaihtoehtoisiin reitteihin. Ei tarvitsis olla etuovelle vaan monesti riittäisi pelkkä lähiristeys.

Kumpi on muuten häipynyt ekaksi, palvelu vaikko matkustajat? 

Onko kaikki joukkoliikenteen toimimattomuus vain sen syytä, että valtio on saanut yksityisautoilusta/taloilusta enemmän verorahoja, joten on kannattanut rakentaa hienoja omakotitaloalueita ja kehnoja kerrostalolähiöitä. 

Milloin on takaisinmaksun aika?

Suomalaiset asuvat EU:n toiseksi ahtaammin, asumistiheys on EU:n väljin ja päästöt on saatava kuriin autoilun(asumisen) veroja kiristämällä, mutta palkkoja ei voi nostaa, koska kilpailukyky uhkaa mennä. Seitsemän vuotta Kiinassa asuneena voin vain todeta, että: "Kiina tulee, oletko valmis?"

Oulun satsaaminen korkeampiin ja laadukkaampiin kerrostaloihin on oikea suunta, saadaanpa ainakin asukastiheyttä nostettua. Ylhäällä on myös valoisaa ja hiljaisempaa, ja asumiskustannukset tulee jaettua isomman porukan kanssa. Omakotitalot niille joilla on niille tarvetta ja kunnon kerrostalovaihtoehto niille, jotka eivät halua olosuhteiden pakosta tai vaikka omasta halusta talossa asua. Silloin joukkoliikennekin saadaan toimimaan.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Olisiko kenties Tromsbussille menossa olleet uutukaiset poikenneet tauolle tervaporvarien kaupunkiin? :-)


Niin veikkasin kans, 2+2+0 -ovitus ei ole Oulussa ollut oikein koskaan suosittua. Joten eiköhän Tromssa liene oikeampi osoite po. kulkineille. Vaan onpahan bongattu. Kaljakeitaan savuisen ikkunan läpi.

Olivat tervaporvarit avanneet nettisivutkin sitypussilleen, http://www.ouluncitybussi.fi/

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Odottelin kesällä #1 bussia Torikadun pysäkillä, ... odotapa siinä taas puoli tuntia seuraavaa bussia. 
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä tarvitse kaksi tietoa, reitin ja aikataulun, muulla ei ole niin paljoa väliä. On tietysti hienoa olla upeat ja viihtyisät bussit, mutta hyödyttömiä ovat, jos kyydin tarvitsija joutuu suorittamaan työlään tutkimuksen joka kerta, ennen kuin voi edes harkita bussikyytiä.
> 
>  Citybussi saattaa onnistua, jos ne vielä kiepsauttaa isojen ostarien edestä ja sukkuloivat suoraan esim. Kaakkurin ja keskustan väliä moottoritietä.
> 
> Kumpi on muuten häipynyt ekaksi, palvelu vaikko matkustajat? 
> 
> Seitsemän vuotta Kiinassa asuneena voin vain todeta, että: "Kiina tulee, oletko valmis?"


Oulussa linja 1 kulkee vain kerran tunnissa, mutta ehkä määränpäähäsi pääsi jollain muullakin linjalla.  Melkein kaikilla linjoilla on Oulussa oma päätealue, mutta useimpien taajama-alueen pysäkkien kautta kulkee useampi linja.

Ilmaista reittikarttaa saa ainakin Teknisen keskuksen Neuvokkaasta, mutta eihän se tietenkään ole mukana sitten, kun sitä tarvitsisi.  Mielestäni pysäkkikatoksissa olisi tarpeen reittikartan lisäksi kyseisen pysäkin jonkinlainen aikataulutieto.  Nykyisin katoksissa on Koskilinjojen juliste, jossa on vain päätepysäkkien ja keskustapysäkkien lähtöaikoja.  Niistä ei ole paljonkaan iloa harvoin kyseistä pysäkkiä käyttäville ja usein pysäkkiä käyttävät tietävät ajat muutenkin.  Alamäen reitin pysäkkikatoksissa on Alamäen vuorojen ajat kyseiseltä pysäkiltä.  Toivottavasti matkustajat siirtyvät Alamäen kyytiin niin paljon, että Koskilinjatkin joutuu parantamaan palveluaan.  Ainakin yhteen aikaan Koskilinjoilla oli netissä pysäkkiaikataulut.  Kotonahan on helppo katsoa netistä, milloin bussi kulkee.

Citylinjat on kuulemma tarkoitettu täydentämään tavallisten bussien reitistöä alueilla, joilla ei muuten ole reittiliikennettä.  En oikein usko pienoisbussiliikenteen kannattavuuteen: jotta matkustajia olisi keskimäärin tarpeeksi, heitä pitäisi olla ruuhka-aikaan enemmän kuin kyytiin mahtuu.  Tai sitten nykyistä korkeampi taksa, jos matkustajat suostuvat sellaista maksamaan esimerkiksi nopeasta reitistä moottoritien kautta tai lentokenttäkyydistä.

Eiköhän ne matkustajat aloittaneet 1960-luvulla sen häipymisen ekaksi.  Oulusta en tarkasti tiedä, mutta Tampereella on kerrottu, että Liikennelaitoksen viimeinen itsekannattava vuosi olisi ollut 1967.

Ennen vanhaan Kiina tunnettiin pyöräilymaana.  Pyöräilyhän Oulussakin osataan, Koskilinjojen mielestä ehkä liiankin hyvin.  Joko Kiinassa polkupyörä on joutunut museoon?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Ainakin yhteen aikaan Koskilinjoilla oli netissä pysäkkiaikataulut.  Kotonahan on helppo katsoa netistä, milloin bussi kulkee.


Varmaankin tarkoitit www.linjakas.fi -palvelua. Se antaa edelleen pysäkkikohtaisen aikataulun. Sitä en osaa sanoa tietääkö kuljettaja että hänen tulisi olla po. aikaan po. paikassa. Ja auton kans.




> Eiköhän ne matkustajat aloittaneet 1960-luvulla sen häipymisen ekaksi.  Oulusta en tarkasti tiedä, mutta Tampereella on kerrottu, että Liikennelaitoksen viimeinen itsekannattava vuosi olisi ollut 1967.
> 
> Ennen vanhaan Kiina tunnettiin pyöräilymaana.  Pyöräilyhän Oulussakin osataan, Koskilinjojen mielestä ehkä liiankin hyvin.  Joko Kiinassa polkupyörä on joutunut museoon?


Matkustajakatoa oli Oulussa vuoteen 1992 saakka, kunnes matkustajamäärät kääntyivät jälleen nousuun. Siihen on paljolti nähty syyksi tasataksan käyttöönotto (matkan pituuteen perustuva tariffi poistettiin ja kaikki matkat muuttuivat saman hintaisiksi) sekä lastenvaunullisten kulkijoiden kustantaminen kunnan varoista (kulkevat siis käyttäjälle maksutta kuten Päivi Lipponen haluaisi kaikkien kulkevan Helsingissä). 
Nouseva kehitys on matkustajamäärissä ollut v. 1992 jälkeen kai viime (tai toissa) vuoteen saakka, jolloin kehitys jälleen kääntyi. Itsekannattavaa se on yksillä kriteereillä laskettuna, eli liikennettä hoitavat yritykset eivät tee runsaasti tappiota liikenteellään ja niillä ei ole pystyssäpysymistakuuta mutta toisin laskettuna eli subventio mukaan luettuna täysin puhtaalla liiketaloudellisella periaatteella toteutettu joukkoliikenne olisi koko lailla toisen näköistä laajuudessaan. Summana kuitenkin että matkustajat ovat taas häipymässä. Sitten voikin kysyä moniko on valmis investoimaan laskevaan businekseen ja paljonko. Lompakot voi varmaan osoittaa Koiviston Autolle.

Polkupyörä on erittäin kova kilpailija linja-autolle Oulussa, tasainen maasto ja hyvä pyörätieverkosto auttavat pyöräilyä ympärivuotiseksi toiminnaksi. Muistelen matkustajamäärien vaihteluksi talven ruuhka-ajan ja kesän tyhjimmän ajan välille s.e. kesällä on vain 40% talven matkustajista päivän aikana. Se aiheuttaa omaa haastettaan ajo- ja työvuorolistojen suunnitteluun.

Että tämmönen havainto.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Varmaankin tarkoitit www.linjakas.fi -palvelua.


En tarkoittanut.  Koskilinjojen etusivulla on (ainakin vielä äsken) oikeanpuoleisella palstalla Linjakas-linkin alapuolella Pysäkkiaikataulut-linkki, mutta se ei (ainakaan äsken) toiminut niin kuin joskus aiemmin.  Siellä saattoi valita pysäkkien aakkosellisesta luettelosta haluamansa ja tulokseksi sai luettelon kyseisen pysäkin seuraavista lähdöistä kyseiseen aikaan tai haluamaansa muuhun aikaan.  Aikoja sai siis kertomatta määränpäätään.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään klo 13.11 oli kaksi Koskilinjojen tilausajobussia, numero 80 ja 119, Mittamiehentiellä varmaankin "varikolle" menossa.  Onko Koiviston Auton yhtiöillä jokaisella oma kylkinumerointinsa?  Koskilinjojen tallilla tuskin on automäärä paljon yli 119.

----------


## antsa

Kyllä Koskilinjoilla on autoja Mörön kauppojen jälkeen n.135 kpl.

----------


## kemkim

> Siellä saattoi valita pysäkkien aakkosellisesta luettelosta haluamansa ja tulokseksi sai luettelon kyseisen pysäkin seuraavista lähdöistä kyseiseen aikaan tai haluamaansa muuhun aikaan.  Aikoja sai siis kertomatta määränpäätään.


Olisiko tämä se, mitä etsit? Löysin ouka.fi-sivujen kautta.
http://www.oula.fi/traveller/matkainfo

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olisiko tämä se, mitä etsit? Löysin ouka.fi-sivujen kautta.
> http://www.oula.fi/traveller/matkainfo


Tämä näyttää erilaiselta, mutta kertoo samat asiat.  Äsken kun kokeilin, nettinäyttö kertoi aamun aikoja klo 5 jälkeen, vaikka linjalla 19 pitäisi olla lähtö 1.25 Lentoasemalta, jota ei siis näkynyt.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä näyttää erilaiselta, mutta kertoo samat asiat.  Äsken kun kokeilin, nettinäyttö kertoi aamun aikoja klo 5 jälkeen, vaikka linjalla 19 pitäisi olla lähtö 1.25 Lentoasemalta, jota ei siis näkynyt.


Tuota Kartta-sovellusta kannattaa kokeilla, ellet jo kokeillut, ja siitä valita "bussipysäkit" näytettäväksi. Ei se kyllä itsellänikään näyttänyt tuota 1.25 lähtöä, jos sellainen sieltä pitäisi kulkea.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjojen nettisivulta on havaittu, että tänäkin vuonna ajetaan pikkujouluaikaan ylimääräisiä vuoroja lauantain ja sunnuntain vastaisina öinä.  Kausi alkaa ensi viikonloppuna  ja kestää kolme viikonloppua.  Lisävuoroja on kaksi: linjalla 3 klo 3.25 Elokuvakeskuksen pysäkiltä Herukkaan ja samalta pysäkiltä linjalla 6 klo 3.40 Linnanmaan ja Ahvenojan kautta Kuivasrannalle.

Tavallisesti viikonloppuöinä viimeinen vuoro on linjalla 4 klo 3.15 keskustasta Jylkynkankaalle ja muina öinä linjalla 19 lentoasemalta klo 1.25 keskustan kautta (klo 1.50) Kuivasrannalle.

----------

